# Looking for a good wma for hogs



## shdybrady19 (Apr 19, 2015)

I need a some woods time this upcoming weekend. Is there a good wma on the northern side that would be good for a weekend hunt?


----------



## nmcarter (Oct 27, 2015)

Bumping this because I am looking for a good hog WMA for the weekend of Nov 7-8. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Harbuck (Oct 28, 2015)

*This may help you*

http://www.gon.com/hunting/34-wmas-to-fill-that-hog-hunting-hunger


----------



## Harbuck (Oct 28, 2015)

*This is a more recent article*

http://www.gon.com/hunting/wma-hogs-from-around-the-state


" Region 1 (Northwest Ga.)

Biologist Adam Hammond says that the huge 96,000-acre Cohutta WMA has some pretty good hog populations, but the region lacks the hog density found in middle and south Georgia. He says that Cohutta’s acorn crop is the second-highest ever recorded in their annual surveys. This means that pigs won’t have to move far to feed, so hunters might have to search a little more to find pigs. There is plenty of feed right now, but it will decrease as the winter rolls on.

He suggested hunters look around Sumac Creek or around the shore areas and creeks leading into Lake Conasauga. Other good areas are the Jacks River drainage on the north side or Bear and Panther creeks on the east side of the WMA.

Adam said wild hogs move around a lot, so be prepared to take your fanny pack and light-weight walking boots.

Also in this region, WRD Biologist David Gregory gives Pine Log WMA a strong honorable mention.

“We have lots of pigs,” he says. “Hunters usually have pretty good success, but you still have to work for them.”

Comprised of 14,134 acres, David said the higher portions of the WMA can be good for hogs in the winter months. Hunting around the East Valley Road and Oak Street areas can be good, he says. Also, the community of White, which is adjacent to the WMA, has problems with roving hogs getting into residents’ yards, so it’s worth the time to check the WMA near there."

"Region 2 (Northeast Ga.)

WRD Biologist Scott Frazier said the best bet right now for public-land hogs is Swallow Creek WMA (19,000 acres) and nearby Tray Mountain on the Chattahoochee National Forest.

“Concentrate your hunting wherever you find acorns and rooting activity,” said Scott.

Scott said most of the sign will show up on the ridge lines.

On Swallow Creek, expect lots of climbing, as the top is 4,430 feet, but hunters can access the higher sections by taking Indian Grave Gap Road off Hwy 17, which crosses the Appalachian Trail near the top. Either work the ridge lines, or pick a spot with long visibility, lots of pig sign, and wait them out.

The western side of Tray Mountain is the WMA, and the eastern side is in the national forest and open for hunting, but it’s very remote and rugged. Take your map, compass and GPS.

Scott’s backup spot is Warwoman WMA (15,800 acres), where he suggests the high ground around the weather-station field and the Hail Ridge area. He has seen the most pig sign on the east side of the WMA."


----------



## tmullins (Oct 29, 2015)

Our hunt lease borders the Hanahatchee WMA and we are ate up with Hogs. Just saying.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 31, 2015)

*Most places are gonna have them*

National Forest up there too....I typically go to Pinelog but its 20 minutes to the gate. Anything else is an hour+ 
I have gone down to Oaky Woods and had success and have Seen Pigs(Actual Pigs) most times there but thats almost 2 hours away.
Cohutta is Awesome, but Super tough terrain; I have seen MONSTER Pigs there.
 From Cumming, You should be able to just go up 400 North, keep going and run into hunting grounds, with Pigs.  I have seen wild pigs in Dahlonega back in 2001


----------



## nmcarter (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 4, 2015)

nmcarter said:


> Thank you everyone!



 Thats why some of us are here...............with you being in Woodstock(hello Neighbor), Pinelog is gonna be the closest to you.........Get on up there and check it out! 
I highly recommend taking a look at Cohutta at least once if you have never been there..........Once in there you will quickly realize how flat Pinelog really is, and it really Isn't at all.

Especially after a good snow Cohutta is so beautiful, its a must see. Right now with the leaves changing would be awesome too.........

Best chance at success I think will always be South, simply due to the ease of access on flatter terrain.

But when you only got a few hours to take a hike in the woods, Pinelog fits the bill

REMEMBER, these places are all Public land and they get hammered by hunters like an over crowded lease that gets trespassed on by the entire community. The hogs are there, BIG ones, and they can be had. They are just very tough so if you do get one(or more) you have gotten a Quality prize!


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dawson forrest has hogs


----------



## Beretta682 (Nov 5, 2015)

superman1275 said:


> Dawson forrest has hogs


Which tract?


----------



## Pineyrooter (Nov 8, 2015)

Amicalola and Burnt Mtn tracts on DF would be good areas.


----------

